# my fh!



## aznkon (Apr 27, 2004)

what do u guys think?


----------



## aznkon (Apr 27, 2004)

a pic of my short bodied female also raised from an egg


----------



## aznkon (Apr 27, 2004)

this guy i just brought recently...


----------



## aznkon (Apr 27, 2004)

last one for now...until i can make my pictures a bit smaller this will be it for now. brought this guy recently too.


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

nice flowerhorn


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)




----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

That's kickass, where do you get your FH's from? I been looking for a young FH with nice colors like yours.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

nice FHs


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

must be damned pleasing to know you raised that guy from an egg. How old is he, exactly, and how big is he right now?


----------



## aznkon (Apr 27, 2004)

p45: very proud of them







the first two are about 2 years old from my first batch of babies and the next one was from my lps for only 10 bux and the last one was from another person for 25. the first one is about 10-12 inches second one is a shorty measuring only about 5-6 inches. 3rd one is about 11-13 inches (he's a bit bigger then my first one) and the last one is about 9-11. that 3rd has a meanass temper though. if u put ur face close to him he'll snap at u. i'm afriad he might break my tank









watermonst3rs: i raised most of them myself but i know of a place that sells fh for a really good price. i'll post a pic of one of the babies i got from them when i get home. what's ur location?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

wow, thats weird how two fish from the same batch can reach such very different lengths


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

About as nice as any overpriced FH I've seen (my opinion of course! )


----------



## aznkon (Apr 27, 2004)

yea they're diff sizes because male and female. i think the female should stop growing soon but my male still got at least a few inches left in him.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

those are some kickass flowerhorns


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

very nice flowerhorns


----------

